# MODEL: Melissa - May Be NSFW!



## RMThompson




----------



## Big Mike

Another great looking model, where are you finding them?

#1 is awkward with her skinny arms up and bent like that...but it does show off her fit mid section.

#2 is my favorite one, nice use of negative space and shadow.


----------



## WDodd

#2 is my favorite as well.

Good work!


----------



## oCyrus55

The last one reminds me of Jessica Simpson.


----------



## koda-46

i think they were all poorly directed. #2 was poorly cropped or taken. angles are all boring. in #4 she looks a bit like a slut (pardon my expression) and looks like a Christina Aguilera wannabe.


----------



## photogoddess

I agree with Big Mike about #1 but like them all overall. Like the others - #2 is my favorite. Nice figure study! A tad racy - not at all slutty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Puscas

In short, #3 and #6 are my favourites.

Here's the long version: 


it's been said before, but I'll join in: the pose in #1 is weird. 
Somehow, I find #2 to be 'okay', but #3 very, very nice. To me you've captured the 'beauty of something ordinary' (I think she just got out of the shower).
Facial expression in #4 is not my thing, in #5 the pants bother me (but that's because I don't know what to think of it). 
#6 is fun, and colourful (maybe a bit too candy coloured, but I don't mind),
 I really like the way she looks there.
#7: I'm confused about what she's doing (expression)

and yes, you're lucky to work with such a beautiful girl!



pascal


----------



## amandakifer

yeah cause ya know all us 20 something girls are out there mowing grass in our undies!  lol cute pose tho.

I agree with the facial expression in #4.... she looks really scary but maybe that is what you were going for.  

I like your lighting and the way you caught the water ripples on #2. Nice composition.


----------



## mrbeagle

did you do any photoshop work to soften the skin on this one? The colors are amazing


----------



## geminigrl24

You can see her nipple in #4. I am sure that is not the look she was going for. I agree that she does look like a slut in that one. Maybe if her arm was covering that up then it would have been more tasteful.


----------



## setiawan4gus

wow... hot model... I like pic no 2.. So sexy and atristic..


----------



## THORHAMMER

my grass needs some mowing !!!!


----------



## cherrymoose

Nice portraits; the lighting is really fantastic. #6 isn't showing up though; it looks like you may have deleted it off of flickr...



			
				THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> my grass needs some mowing !!!!


 


Men. :roll:


----------



## RMThompson

Yes I deleted one off of flickr, but you can view the ENTIRE series at:

www.rmtphotography.com/melissa2


----------



## THORHAMMER

seriously, my grass sucks


----------



## AbelR74

Very nice work.  The shadow on her cheek in #4  doesn't do her justice though.  Nice model; great job!


----------



## clubhoppr68

RMThompson said:


>


I would like to see these photos, can someone help me out with that.please?


----------



## tirediron

Since this thread is over eight years old, it's a safe bet that they're no longer available.


----------



## beagle100

she's so hot she disappeared !


----------

